# Found a Realistic Stereo Test Record



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I came across this and found it interesting. Its in good shape too. Bought it with 20+ other LPs for $12

I've been curious about balancing the stylus arm. This record has tracks specifically for getting the pressure right. Is it a usefull tool, or more of a gimmic? I'm waiting for a new stylus, so I havn't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have neither seen nor heard of one of these before. :scratch: Pretty cool find.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I've read a few peoples opinions about the record, and a few others like it. It is as advertised. There was a user manual that came with the record, that I don't have. I also really don't know a lot about adjusting turntables. I know I can change the balance of the boom, but not sure what els. 

Still waiting on my stylus


----------



## rocksure (Mar 4, 2012)

Interesting find. I guess it would really only be at it's most useful if it is still in excellent condition. Hopefully no scratches etc?


----------

